# nightcrawlers



## herpgirl2510 (May 22, 2011)

I was at petsmart so I picked upsome nightcrawlers. I brought them home and Tonka went nuts for them he was shaking them and having a great time. I have seen some old posts on nightcrawlers and was wondering if people fed them. I would be getting them without pesticides etc I did not know how often I could feed them. Tonka is pretty lukewarm on eating ground turkey he seems to like to shake his food slamming it against things like he was in the wild. 
He made quite a mess eating them but he seemed to be having a great time doing it


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 22, 2011)

As part of a varied diet, I don't see why you couldn't feed them just as often as any other feeder insect. I know a Savannah Monitor owner who gives his monitor them on a daily occasion.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (May 22, 2011)

I gave them to my last Tegu and he too went nuts for them  I don't see why it wouldn't be good, after all Tegu's in the wild dig and hunt for insects. I'm sure worms are apart of their ever day diet


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 22, 2011)

Good to know it was so funny watching him thrash around with the worms.


----------



## Tensleep (May 22, 2011)

Protein and minerals in a fun to each package. Hard to beat. As mentioned before, don't dig them up in an area where fertilizer is used. I used to keep Green Iguanas that also went nuts for nightcrawlers.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (May 22, 2011)

also be careful of what the worms are feeding on. In the wild, they ingest "dirt" and sand and get their nutrients from organic matter in the soil and growing on the sand. I used to work at a vet clinic, where I had seen a few turtles die from sand impaction from a diet of just earthworms. i am sure they fine in moderation and a balanced diet. Just my two cents ;o) 

My Columbian won't touch a nightcrawler nor superworms.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 23, 2011)

I bought them at petsmart so I figured they were safe. I would never use them from my yrad I garden organic but my neighbor is always out spraying his weed with poison. I figure they must eat some dirt in the wild I know my savannah rubs everything in the dirt trying to kill it before she eats it(bugs). I worry more about mulch that but Tonka is fed outside his enclosure. I made sure I rinsed all the dirt off them before I gave them to him.


----------

